# Gruppenliste?

## TheSmallOne

-–- gelöscht -–-Last edited by TheSmallOne on Tue Dec 25, 2012 10:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## TheSmallOne

-–- gelöscht -–-Last edited by TheSmallOne on Tue Dec 25, 2012 10:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## runtema

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Kennt wirklich niemand eine entsprechende Liste? Ist doch nun wirklich kein Randthema... zumindest denke ich, dass man sich durchaus mal mit den Gruppen beschäftigen sollte, die man auf seinem System so hat.
> 
> Und es kann ja wohl nicht angehen, dass diese mickrige Information aus dem Gentoo Handbook alles sein soll, was man zum Verwendungszweck der Gruppen finden kann, oder etwa doch?

 

Hm, meine erster Gedanke war zum Thema: Ist überall anders, wird von jedem System anders gehandhabt und ist häufig auf den unterschiedlichen Distris und Unixen hi(y)sto(e)risch gewachsen.

Aber zum Vergleich hier mal:

http://www.uwsg.iu.edu/UAU/logging/passwd.html

Link zu google

Gruß, Marcel

mod edit: Link zu google mit kurzer Beschreibung wegen Zeilenumbruch versehen.

amne

----------

## TheSmallOne

-–- gelöscht -–-Last edited by TheSmallOne on Sat Dec 22, 2012 12:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## legine

Nun das hängt doch sehr stark davon ab welche Software du  installiert hast ab!

Beispiel Apache:

Wird das Programm installiert so wird direkt auch die apache gruppe angelegt.

Die Grundlegende Gruppen für ein naktes Basis system kannst du auf der InstallationsCD nachsehen. Deswegen gilt auch:

 *Quote:*   

> Ist überall anders

 

Mir ist aber nicht klar was du damit anfangen wills. Willst du nur notwendige gruppen eingerichtet haben, solltest du dich auf die suche nach den Programmen machen, die sie nutzen (hinweis find).

Viel Spass  :Smile: 

----------

## schmidicom

@TheSmallOne

Falls du (oder jemand anders) in den Jahren (letzter Beitrag hier ist ja eine weile her) eine brauchbare Liste gefunden haben solltest die auch zeigt wofür welche Gruppe da ist wäre es toll wenn du sie hier linken könntest denn ich suche auch gerade nach sowas.  :Wink: 

EDIT:

Ich habe nun selber eine Liste zusammengestellt:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AnpmY9R_R3jqdDhPMEdISmo4MlMtdkQ2cThhcEFINEE

----------

